# Training Field Is Overgrown



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is the issue. My club has permission to train on this State Land on Tuesdays. My group is assigned this field on May 29. Lots of rain + lack of mowing = overgrown field. Should I go back home? (Two hour trip) Should I look for a field off this property---like a park or schoolyard?


What are my options?


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

gdgli said:


> Here is the issue. My club has permission to train on this State Land on Tuesdays. My group is assigned this field on May 29. Lots of rain + lack of mowing = overgrown field. Should I go back home? (Two hour trip) Should I look for a field off this property---like a park or schoolyard?
> 
> 
> What are my options?


 I would look for a schoolyard? School is out, here, and wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Not a bad idea but here in NY school is still in session.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Churches...they usually have some sort of flat grounds around them. Also, go on Google Earth and look for areas on satellite. 

And yes, this is why I have to send my dogs up north, there is nothing to train on here in the summer. Overgrown and too hot.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Where there is a will there is a way  Good luck George!!!! Dogs have it so easy these days, South in the winter and North in the Summer. What a life: Eat, drink, pee, poop and retrieve birds!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha ha isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I like to say Tito has the best F'ing life....Food, Feathers and Females!



Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Where there is a will there is a way  Good luck George!!!! Dogs have it so easy these days, South in the winter and North in the Summer. What a life: Eat, drink, pee, poop and retrieve birds!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

That has been our curse since May. Tall grass, seeds and only running shore to shore. Very limited in setups. Now the fields are getting cleared and the temperatures are in the 90s.


----------

